# Badge of honor



## Mrmnms (Aug 1, 2014)

Any guys with young daughters experience this routine?


----------



## jared08 (Aug 1, 2014)

Don't have a daughter, but I can say my dad went through it at one point due to my sister.. hahaba


----------



## knyfeknerd (Aug 1, 2014)

Wow Mike!
Those feet are rough! 
Tell them to put some make-up on 'em next time before pics!
Nice color though.
It really brings out the blue in your eyes................

On a foot-related note, unfortunately my daughter(not my son) has inherited my insanely stinky stankfoot. I feel so bad for her as women are expected to wear shoes without socks for a majority of their lives.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Aug 1, 2014)

Can someone CC Lucretia on this thread?


----------



## Namaxy (Aug 1, 2014)

I have not had that particular err...honor?....but I do have daughters, and have the ignominious experience of going out in public with barrets (sp?) in my hair that no one bothered to tell me about.


----------



## Mrmnms (Aug 1, 2014)

Namaxy said:


> I have not had that particular err...honor?....but I do have daughters, and have the ignominious experience of going out in public with barrets (sp?) in my hair that no one bothered to tell me about.


I really don't have enough hair any more for barrettes, lord knows they're tried . Neil, your blog is awesome . The recipes are spot on.


----------



## turbochef422 (Aug 1, 2014)

I woke up the other morning with my daughter laughing at the foot of my bed. I slept through a 3 year old painting my toe nails sparkle pink. Two of them are still sparkling


----------



## JHunter (Aug 1, 2014)

Between that and tea parties. Those little chairs can be uncomfortable!


----------



## Lucretia (Aug 2, 2014)

Did I hear someone using my name in vain? 

When my sister (the first of us to get married) brought her fiance home to meet the family, he foolishly fell asleep in a recliner. Ended up with painted toenails somehow. Then we told him that nail polish remover had been removed from store shelves (told him it had been found to cause cancer or some other tall tale.) My mother took pity on him when he started scraping off the nail polish with a pocket knife and pulled out the bottle of polish remover.


----------



## JDA_NC (Aug 2, 2014)

Hot damn. This thread needs a NSFW tag... or something. I was not prepared for that.


----------



## Erilyn75 (Aug 2, 2014)

You are a brave brave man for showing them puppies but even better dad for letting the littles "try" to beautify them lol


----------



## Mrmnms (Aug 2, 2014)

knyfeknerd said:


> Wow Mike!
> Those feet are rough!
> Tell them to put some make-up on 'em next time before pics!
> Nice color though.
> ...



The rest of me doesn't look so good either Chris. . , my eyes are mostly red


----------



## cheflarge (Aug 2, 2014)

I think I just we myself! :O


----------



## Customfan (Aug 2, 2014)

DUDE! Really? :bigeek:

I will say this... You are brave!


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Aug 2, 2014)

What a Dad!


----------



## Mrmnms (Aug 2, 2014)

Mucho Bocho said:


> What a Dad!



Coming from a guy like you Dennis, that means a lot . What don't you do for your kids?


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Aug 2, 2014)

Let them sharpen my knives. LOL


----------



## Namaxy (Aug 2, 2014)

Mrmnms said:


> Coming from a guy like you Dennis, that means a lot . What don't you do for your kids?



I draw the line at McNuggets :curse:


----------



## mano (Aug 2, 2014)

Fifteen years ago, when my daughter was 11, she painted some toenails when I was taking a nap on the couch during a New Jersey shore vacation. She or my wife has done it every year since. I clip as they grow out and sometime in March they're gone.


----------



## Admin (Aug 4, 2014)

Mrmnms said:


> Any guys with young daughters experience this routine?View attachment 24201



All the time... I'm not saying I like it, but I do like her...


----------



## DeepCSweede (Aug 4, 2014)

My daughter is only 22 months but she is figuring out that she likes painted nails, so I am expecting it at some point.

I have a good friend that is about as burly of a construction guy as you can imagine that lets his daughter paint his toenails. When the polish wears off, they take a vacation and start over again when they get back. I have a deep profound respect for that thinking.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Aug 6, 2014)

I know long painted fancy design fingernails can be difficult for freehand sharpening.:O


----------



## Geo87 (Aug 6, 2014)

Yeah this happens to me all the time! My first daughter did it a lot when she was two so I had a little bit on my toenails and most on my toes lol. 
At least it's not your fingers!


----------



## Mrmnms (Aug 6, 2014)

My other daughter got my left hand the same day. Mostly chipped off now. I forget they do it, then go in public. People freeze, then give me this *** look and start asking questions. I just tell them I have girls at home. Glad to give people something to laugh about.


----------



## Geo87 (Aug 7, 2014)

You can use nail polish remover if you dare... Beware though my daughter was extremely concerned why I took her pretty pink paint off my toes.


----------



## Mrmnms (Aug 7, 2014)

Geo87 said:


> You can use nail polish remover if you dare... Beware though my daughter was extremely concerned why I took her pretty pink paint off my toes.



Lol, I wouldn't dare! Concerned doesn't cut it.


----------

